# Friday Watch Wear



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I know I'm early, but I might not have a chance to post tomorrow, I'm off to Dublin first thing for my Christmas party









Its a 'Bond' themed party so of course my contribution will be the 5513....

I guarantee I will be the only one there who knows that connection...


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Sexy French teacher is visiting, so I shall be wearing this to compliment my leer:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

This one still for another day!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This one.

I can say that this is almost beating the Rollie for being my longest worn watch!

Seiko 6309 (made in Nov 1977 - Just like me! )










Mark


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

No idea what I`m going to be wearing when I get up but for a change over night it`s going to be this...

* Seiko-Yao 5, cal.7S26A 21 Jewels*


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Starting the day with this.










Will probably swap to this when I get home. Back on Blue croc for now at least.







Not the best pic, but it does look better in the flesh.


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

I'll start with this in the morning...


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

NO, not joining in till sometime to-morrow -


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

A humble but handsome "fake" that works quite well.


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Daniel getting an outing today.....



















Kind regards,

Alexus


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Alexus said:


> Daniel getting an outing today.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely stunning Alexus.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Samson in the morning:










Cheers


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

This one smudges and all...










Later,

William


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

This for me... Until later when Im switching to the Ploprof... little to large! Anyway, full story here:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=26106


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

These two today ( wearing the Automatic to check the accuracy - just serviced the watch







)










...this one later, having a gig this evening and I always wear a 60's Timex when I'm out playing


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Off out into the elements to take our eldest to the "awful dentist" (orthadontist), need something that can stand up to the weather!!!

Actaully this shot could have been taken outside right now!!


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Another day at home (strap making) today....

I'm wearing this one this morning. Omega Dynamic Auto










Rich


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

RLT 69 to go with my black attire.....


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Been giving this some wrist time the last few days:


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Titanium grey for a grey Friday but hopefully the blue face will inspire the Sun to shine.

Martin


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Wearing my Panerai today.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

LIP R27.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Happy Friday folks,

Wearing my latest arrival. A Nautilus Superpro Titan. Nautilus was a small German dive school, they had a range of equipment including watches. Most were Stainless Steel but the top of the range with a 1000m rating was the Titan, with its Titanium case. I really like it, the bezel is nice and chunky, it's comfy and I love the crown guard.










Andy


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Gone for the Steelfish ..


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Wearing this while I decide whether to go for a walk by the river or ride my bike, but it's bit windy. Could go for a swim or maybe the gym and a sauna.

Decisons, decisions


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Still wearing my black & white knight - none of my other watches have got a look in for the last two weeks or so (something of a record for me). Could I have found the "one"


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

Lord Marvel here










S!


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

foztex said:


> Andy


I suppose I'm a sucker for old divers (watches), but I love that.









Rich


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Something old today (abit like myself) Atleast the O&W has aged a bit better than me.


















Cheers & have a good weekend

Andrew


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

This one for me today. 857UTC - tegimented case and bracelet. It'll be interesting to see how they wear and if indeed the finish proves any tougher than normal. Double A/R - which looks nice although the external coating is a smudge/fingerprint magnet and so I might have a go at removing it sometime after the "honeymoon" is over. A pic..










HAGW

Rich


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all. Another new arrival for me this week.


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice one Quoll. I put one of mine on this morning as well...not such a good photo though.










A good weekend to one and all.


----------



## media_mute (Apr 30, 2006)

quoll said:


> Morning all. Another new arrival for me this week.


that's really cool- on my wish list


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

PO on Rios for me.










Cheers,

Guy


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi all,

Alpha for me today










Have a great weekend all

Paul


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This one today,










Bertrand


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

compas said:


> Lord Marvel here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very, very nice!


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

This will do for today


















Sheesh, did it rain last night, but the sun is out this morning!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

Today I would like to honour our host with one of his finest creations


















best regards

Jan


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

This one so far today...



Dolphin 24hr, `Made in Russia`, 35 Jewel Chinese Automatic Movement.


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

still trying to bond...


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

My two favourites, Breitling Premier and Minerva Pythagore


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

redmonaco said:


> still trying to bond...


Keep at it, that's a superb watch


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Changed to this new arrival:










Cheers


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

This morning I started off with the 24, just to give it a gentle wind to keep it running as currently on the flip list.. see sales section


















However have changed to my new arrival, as the lovley postman came yesterday....









Pics to follow


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Today is Friday - that's a class and social dance this afternoon, and modern sequence dance tonight (serious stuff) - - - so it'll be the Exploder from a fellow forummer, thanks Sparky


















as usual, a re-cycled picture - save the planet, recycle, re-use!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Q+D pic of my new arrival


















Thanks Roger for giving in eventually


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

PhilM said:


> Q+D pic of my new arrival
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one Phil, superb


----------



## Henry W (May 13, 2006)

I really need to get some better photos of this, so you can see the milling on the dial!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

dapper said:


> Nice one Phil, superb


Thanks Alan, so far it's looking like it's going to be a keeper for sure


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

redmonaco said:


> still trying to bond...


I can't believe you're having problems bonding with that - beautiful!

changed over to this for the afternoon....










Rich


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

mel said:


> Today is Friday - that's a class and social dance this afternoon, and modern sequence dance tonight (serious stuff) - - - so it'll be the Exploder from a fellow forummer, thanks Sparky
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Class Mel - where did you get it?


----------



## MilSub (May 9, 2006)

Afternoon people ..

Wow!! seen some very nice Friday wrist wear already here today







.. for me it's a trusty Marathon Stainless Navigator re-issue ..

Cheers

TC


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

This model I had and then flipped. As soon as I did I realised that it was a mistake so started looking about again. Luckily got this one from our host. Cheers Roy









Alasdair


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Ah, it's Friday. Got in after midnight after 8 hours flying from Seattle back to Tampa. It's good to be home.

SMP for me today...










Have a great weekend, buddies.


----------



## simonj (Dec 6, 2007)

My first post here, some gorgeous watches on show, especially that Doxa! Nice!

Anyway, PO for me today.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to these for the afternoon...

*HMT `Kohinoor`, 17 Jewels, Made by Hindustan Machine Tools Ltd India.*












HMT_ `Akash`_, 17 Jewels, Made by Hindustan Machine Tools Ltd India.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

From Roger


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Griff said:


> From Roger


Bond is that you??


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

Old pic I'm afraid but this is what's on today, Zeno Auto with Schild 1783 movement.


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

felt like a pink watch today


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Another swap, to this...

*RLT-20, FE cal.5611 17 Jewels*


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Royce diver now


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > Today is Friday - that's a class and social dance this afternoon, and modern sequence dance tonight (serious stuff) - - - so it'll be the Exploder from a fellow forummer, thanks Sparky
> ...


Paul, I sold it to him a while back, I got it from Knut originally, but I don't know where he got it. A lovely watch, just another of mine that didn't get enough wrist time









Mark


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Now that I have seen JonW's Omega, I had to change over to this

Omega Megaquartz:










Have a great weekend all!

Mark


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

This one again, getting a lot of wrist time at the moment as its on a new strap (not in the pic): Oris Pointer Date:


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Another swap, to this...
> 
> *RLT-20, FE cal.5611 17 Jewels*


Haven't seen those for a while...bloody gorgeous







!

One day I have to get one!

all the best

Jan


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Been wearing this Poljot Ocean for most of the day


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JHM said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Another swap, to this...
> ...


Thanks Jan









Anyway my last swap of the day...

*Omega Seamaster 200m, cal.1011 23 Jewels, c1992*


----------



## tyrannes (Sep 27, 2006)

WOW SOME GUYS OWN A COUPLE OF BEAUTIES. I AM ENVIOUS.

SIMON


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> JHM said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Ah Mach - the great old Seamaster.

Got chance of one quite cheap. However looking at yours this one needs new dial looking at it.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


> Ah Mach - the great old Seamaster.
> 
> Got chance of one quite cheap. However looking at yours this one needs new dial looking at it.


Have you considered the possibliity of sending it to Bienne?

That`s what was done to mine as shown in Justin`s original post in the Sales Forum...



Justin said:


> I sent this watch to Omega in Bienne for a service. They fitted a new case (including crystal and bezel), dial hands & crown. The movement was serviced and judging by the large bag of parts they sent me back, a lot of parts were replaced. The bracelet has been refinished to a high standard and the watch looks NOS. I did buy this watch to add to my Seamaster 300 & Seamaster Professional as it is the model between. I must sell though as I am in the red on my watch purchases at the minute and I never wear this one, due to the fact it is in such pristine condition.
> 
> Â£450 with special delivery.


BTW here`s Justin`s photo of the bag of bits they returned to him....










I hope you don`t mind me using it Justin


----------



## guido7 (Sep 25, 2009)

foztex said:


> Happy Friday folks,
> 
> Wearing my latest arrival. A Nautilus Superpro Titan. Nautilus was a small German dive school, they had a range of equipment including watches. Most were Stainless Steel but the top of the range with a 1000m rating was the Titan, with its Titanium case. I really like it, the bezel is nice and chunky, it's comfy and I love the crown guard.
> 
> ...


would you like to sell it?


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

been wearing this since it arrived this morning



















I put the Toshi i bought off the forum on it as soon as it arrived to try to dress it down a bit


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Erm, I think this is a reopened post from many moons ago, Gaz!

I wish it was bloody Friday! :lol:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

lewjamben said:


> Erm, I think this is a reopened post from many moons ago, Gaz!
> 
> I wish it was bloody Friday! :lol:


its not friday????????????? how come?


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

It's Friday tomorrow :beer:, well for me anyway as it's the last day of this shift set :clap:.

Not back until Monday night or may be Tuesday night if I'm lucky .

Best regards,

Defender :astro:.


----------

